
Is-thirteen: check if a number is equal to 13 - earenndil
https://github.com/jezen/is-thirteen
======
david-cako
more proof that javascript has a batteries included ecosystem with a strong
focus on readable, declarative APIs.

remember, DRY. just add another npm dependency.

On a serious note, I love how in Go you can actually build a web app using the
standard library. Am I wrong in thinking this should be a priority for
scripting languages? I feel like adding this sort of bloat to the standard
library immensely reduces the actual real world bloat, and unifies developers
around particular design patterns instead of playing a game of "which library
is best library?".

And I don't mean in an opinionated ASP.NET sort of way either (although to me
that would still be better than the general attitude in the python/js world).
Just simple tools that do things people actually want to do. Imagine if Flask
and Requests were built in to python, for instance.

You don't have to teach new hires what dialect of agile model view RESTFUL
event lifecycle bullshit your company speaks. In the Go model, external
libraries (Gorilla, for instance) tend to be conveniences, not entire
paradigms.

------
calebm
Is-thirteen is to JavaScript what FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition is to Java.

~~~
earenndil
Which is what gnu hello is to c.

------
slaman
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11378103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11378103)

------
nostrademons
This is out of date. is(2003).yearOfBirth returns true, but such an entity
would be 14 now, or even 15 if they were born in the first half of January.

